# Best color for tank background



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

Just wondering what the best color for a tank background would be. Right now I have dark blue/black but thought silver or a lighter color would be better to see the fish?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i got two toned


----------



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

Pretty wild man! I think I need something a little more reserved/natural though. Nice skull.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm using black and brings out the color nicely.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Being silver fish, I'd say you'd want a dark background, such as black, to give them contrast.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I like skyblue.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Im using a black background. I really like it.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Go with the natural lookin' with plants, and if not that go with black or dark blue!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Black Backgrounds are the best, Hands down


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

ya im gonna have to go with black....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm planning my new tank and to get a good idea on what you like, check ou full tank shots posted above in the pinned topics. Black does look best.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

i think that black looks the best you can see the fish realy well against it, use bin bags there cheap and they look good


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

neon oranage


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

black via black posterboard


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

my vote is for black!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

once you go black, there'se no goin back


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

i have black


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I like black because it accentuates anything inside the tank when the lights are on. Without the lights on it looks very dull on the other hand. I've got two tanks currently set up with black backgrounds, and will probably move my last tank to black when I switch things around a bit.

Here's my cichlid tank









And my rhom tank (mind the particles, he'd just eaten and he sends bits of food flying everywhere whenever he eats)


----------



## mypiranhas (Dec 28, 2004)

Black seems to be IN and I agree, however I like to use black fabrics as I like the texture.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I have painted black, I think it looks great and makes the fish stand out.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

black is the best


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Black!!!!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Man if I had the $$$ I would do like Yorkshires new rhom set up and get those Back to Nature 3-D backgrounds. They dont distribute in Canada though.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Black, looks great with some nice real plants and your Pygo's swimming around.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I liked black in the beginning, now i like ocean blue. What i did was get the background that has both and when i get bored of the background i switch up. See my avatar with black sand/blue background.


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

galland said:


> Just wondering what the best color for a tank background would be. Right now I have dark blue/black but thought silver or a lighter color would be better to see the fish?
> [snapback]842751[/snapback]​


Most of us here seem to like the black backround I personally like the black backround too but its all about your personal preference try a couple of different backrounds to see which you like best. hope that helps


----------

